# What kind of wine do you like with your cigar?



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Gorillas!

What kind of wine do you like when enjoying a cigar? 

I am partial to a good chard, but like the reds also.

:al


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

About the only wine I drink with cigars is Port. Mostly aged tawnies with a preference for Taylor Fladgate or Fonseca. Special occasion would be 70 or 77 vintage Fonseca.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't normally drink wine with a cigar. But if I was going to it would be a nice peppery Zin with a PSD4. Both are nice and spicy, and would hopefullt compliment each other. Normally I just drink water.


Ctop


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I love red wines with my cigars...Pinot noirs and ports are my favorite,then Cabs/Merlot,followed by Zins and Syrahs. :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i am going to have to try this. i would never think of drinking a wine like that with a cigar... for some reason, they just don't seem like they would pair up nicely.  

but, as luck would have it, on my way back from STL, i stopped by the "stone hill" winery off hwy 70 and grabbed a bottle of their port (i've had it before, was nice).

so, maybe i'll give it a shot tomorrow night (before the wine is gone). too bad you're out of town on FUNNY BUSINESS, coppertop, we could've kicked back on my deck and tried pairing it up with something to see how it went.

but nooooo... you're off at some lake or something while i'm stuck pulling 12 hour shifts (i actually had to go back into work thursday night from 7pm-9:30pm for 2 briefings).


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I like a good Aletajano (sp?) red wine with some spice to it. Merlot and Ports are also good.

Hey IHT how did you enjoy the Port? and what did you match it up with?

T


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

There is a little Winery in between 7 Spring Mountain Resort and a little city called sumerset. It is on Route 31. About a 1/2 hour drive from where the Flight 93 memorial is going to be built.

I think it is called stone creek or something creek winery. Whatever it is I stop there. The have 3 very sweet wines that I enjoy. On is a concord grape, One is called diamond it is a very sweet white and the last is like z zinfindale. All of these wines are top notch.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

partagaspete said:


> Hey IHT how did you enjoy the Port? and what did you match it up with?
> 
> T


i didn't have it with any cigar last night... i haven't been feeling too good. i just had a small glass...

but, if/when i do it, i'll pass on what and how it paired up.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

i love a good bottle of Boones with my cigar, the high priced stuff


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

aeroswat said:


> i love a good bottle of Boones with my cigar, the high priced stuff


Next thing ya' know you'll be hittin the Mad Dog 20/20. Mmmm Gooood stuff u


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

A nice South African red, Pinotage or Shiraz


----------



## DocRKS (Aug 8, 2004)

1. Port (there are some awesome LBVs 1997 and older for under $20)
2. Pinot Noir
3. Zinfandel
4. Merlot


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

my favorite is the kinda wine i don't hear with my wife's out


jk, dows 10yr is nice


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

I usually drink coffee with my cigars but when I do enjoy Port and Ice Wine with cigars. I find the sweet, richness of port really compliments a good cigar. As for ice wines... I find the sweetness and the cold of the wine kinda cleanses the palate and is very refreshing between puffs. 

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

pino noir or merlot usually


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

sgoselin said:


> About the only wine I drink with cigars is Port. Mostly aged tawnies with a preference for Taylor Fladgate or Fonseca. Special occasion would be 70 or 77 vintage Fonseca.


I'm with you on that one. I have a bottle of Warres I'm almost done with now. I've found that ports have a smoothe sweetness that does a real good job of cleansing your pallete between draws. I've also had a newer scotch liquer (maple based) that cleanses well also..... Stumbled onto that one while searching for different Scotches.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> Next thing ya' know you'll be hittin the Mad Dog 20/20. Mmmm Gooood stuff u


Careful now, taking me back to my college days. Ahhhh those were some good times. :r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Mad Dog: Careful now, taking me back to my college days. Ahhhh those were some good times. :r


Never touched that stuff! But I did go through quite a few box wines.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I like a good Aletajano (sp?) red wine with some spice to it. Merlot and Ports are also good.
> 
> Hey IHT how did you enjoy the Port? and what did you match it up with?
> 
> T


Alentejano?? You know your stuff Pete! I like red wines from Douro (Buermester, Caroça, Bafarela) this last one, they released a red wine this week with 17% alcohol!! Alentejanos I like (Monte das Servas). To those who like white wines and have the oportunity to get hold of Potuguese wines don't loose out on Planalto (Douro) and FEA-Fundação Eugéniode Almeida...

I'll stop here or else I'll be typing all night


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Probably something in rumpled paper bag...

Actaully, I WISH that I could enjoy wines, but they leave me with a sore head.

And so, alas, I am limited to the pleasures of either dark beer or bourbon.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Columbia Crest Shiraz (Washington State) is awsome with a cigar. I buy it buy the case. I also like Willakenzie Estates Pinot Noir. I also buy that by the case. I mix and match their different Pinot's. Triple black slopes is a favorite. Talk about incredible wine! There happen to be alot of great Pinot Noir's coming out of Oregon that just rock my world.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I drink all kinds of red wines with cigars. Sometimes a spicey Zin or a heavier Cab or Syrah. Sometimes a lighter Pinot Noir. Kind of match the wines with my cigars. I usually will start off with the lighter cigar of the evening first and pair it with a lighter wine, and then progress to the heavier versions of each.

I also drink Ports, often vintage ports from Warres, Dows, Taylor Fladgate and others. Another good port is the Grandfather's Port from Australia. It's a tawny.

The Doc


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I only drink reds nowadays. Shiraz or Malbec.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Having a Shiraz Cabernet as we type.. with a Boli PC. They compliment each other very nicely.


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

Definately Port or maybe a Pinot noir!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

pinokio said:


> Alentejano?? You know your stuff Pete! I like red wines from Douro (Buermester, Caroça, Bafarela) this last one, they released a red wine this week with 17% alcohol!! Alentejanos I like (Monte das Servas). To those who like white wines and have the oportunity to get hold of Potuguese wines don't loose out on Planalto (Douro) and FEA-Fundação Eugéniode Almeida...
> 
> I'll stop here or else I'll be typing all night


I use to drink a lot of Monte Velho when I lived in Portugal...kinda hard to find here. Douro wines are a bit softer and lighter kinda like comparing a shiraz and a Rhone. all the above are nice.

T


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I mainly drink wines from the area, Indiana has quite the little wine industry (for now, but don't get me started...f'n legislators :fu ) There are a number of good Ports (not Porto), an awesome petite Shirah, and some very nice Red and White Estate wines from the various wineries around here. Although, I tend to drink the Ports with cigars.

If you have a minute take a look at the link, I particularly like the following wineries: Oliver, Huber, Carousel (favorite), and Butler. We aren't CA or EU, but we do pretty well, in the little ol' midwest.

http://www.indianawines.org/wineries.cfm


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Hey Gorillas!
> 
> What kind of wine do you like when enjoying a cigar?
> 
> ...


1. Port
2. Malbecs from Argentina (Trapiche, Febus)
3. Aussie Shiraz
4. various Chileans reds (they are a great value)
I don't find white wines go well with cigars. The exception is perhaps a Pinot Grigio with a milder Dominican


----------



## Jason78 (Feb 17, 2006)

Port, Cognac, Shiraz and Zinfandel.

You can get a halfway decent port for 10-15 bucks if you know where to look. I tasted one of these cheapos next to an 83 Croft. It wasn't as complex, and was a bit sweeter, but You would never guess it cost 100 bux less.

I also liked the yellowtail Shiraz, it has some chocolatey flavor to it that is really a good match. Sells for 10 Bux too.


happy puffing:z


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Port with cigars. 
The ONLY way to fly! 
I prefer a 10 year or 20 year tawny port with my cigars.
:2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Super Tuscans, Barolos, Burgundy’s, Cote Roties I like to have with cigars. Each of the wines have enough body to go along with a fine Havana. Actually, I’ll just assume have water. Last night I had a 2001 Sauternes that balanced well with my Quay D’Orsay corona. 

I don’t think there’s a wrong wine cigars if you are enjoying both and enjoying your company. I’ll have a cigar with Bielsee or Neuchatel and enjoy just the same.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Haven't found a kosher port yet.

Currently a big fan of Australia's Altoona Hills Cab/Shiraz and Merlot and just about anything by Teal Lake.

http://www.queenannewine.com/koswinofaus.html

Keeping kosher, my selection is more limited but there's a good selection out there at reasonable prices.

I also like a chilled slivovitz (Croatian plum brandy) with a cigar.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I go with a shiraz usually, 

Coonawarra(Australian) and penfolds are good.


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

Lately it's been mostly Cab and Red Zin. Since the GF prefers her wine light and sweet, I can always count on coming hom to my stash being just the way I left it.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Never really like wine much, until Drill and Dave introduced me to Port Wine!!!

I didn't know what I was missing, great stuff. We had some grandfather that had some wonderful coffee flavors then I tried a Fonseca, 27 I believe and the wife and I both loved it.

Thanks again guys for pushing me down another slope!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

My favorites are grown and produced locally: Saxum, Linne Calodo, Turley, Tablas Creek - mainly Rhone varietals, with some Zinfandels and Bordeauxs. I've been dying to get my hands on a good Sauterne, but not sure how it would pair with the cigars I smoke.


----------

